# The Good, the Bad and the Ugly... looking



## comiso90 (Jan 3, 2007)

As we all know, some WW2 aircraft were beautiful to look at while some were just plain mean looking and still others were too ugly to fly. What are your choices for The Good, the Bad and the Ugly?

My choices: 

Good (Most beautiul) spitfire and mosquto
Bad (Mean looking) ME 410 with night fighter antennas, Dornier Do 335
Ugly (butt ugly) Blohm + Voss BV 141


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2007)

if you look around you'll see that there're a lot of looks threads already out there, some of which are still active........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

Not to be an ******* or anything but I will close this thread because we allready have 2 or 3 threads dedicated to the same topic.


----------

